# limbo how low can you go?



## summergirljea (Jul 17, 2013)

it been about 15months since hsbd ea. he moved out for about 3wks... we have been trying to rec,sometimes it feels almost like before or that we are really close to getting it right ..but then something happens to one of us {I suspect him/don't trust fully or he hurts my feelings} or to him I become distant then he thinks I don't care about him. it all seems so much in limbo. hard to talk to each other anymore, just more space between us almost everyday. somedays we are friends,somedays we are strangers...I don't know if we will ever be h&w again,i feel so lonely.. any comments ,thanks


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Summer,

First, even though it is difficult right now, you are in the enviable position that many here at TAM are praying for.

My suggestion is to take a deep breath. Understand that if you want this to work it is going to take years. If it is worth it to you, stay the course, focus on the things in your marriage that work and acknowledge that this is a second job for the rest of your life.

Do you want it? Stick to it, it has to getter better each and everyday the two of you are trying to save the promise you made to each other.

I am rooting for you,
Stretch


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

OP
Read lots of stories on TAM , you'll learn a lot. You will get a lot of valuable advise.

~ sammy


----------

